# Memorial Day weekend at Busco Beach



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Here are a few pics from Busco Memorial weekend.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice pics.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome pics, and that is a bad a-- rancher. I got one question. Do you have any issues with that exhaust snorkel filling up with water when submersed and running. I realize the pressure of the exhaust is positive but I also know it isn't a tremendous amount of pressure and I would expect some water to be trapped in the snorkel. Kinda like a "P trap".

Just curious. I have a snorkel on mime, I just keep the tip above the water.

Again cool bike.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I'd say the best answer for the exh snork question would be a yes and no lol. Yes a little bit of water does get in the exhaust when the snork goes under, but its not enough to affect the way the bike runs or anything. What little bit does get in will spray right back out or evaporate within a few min of run time after I get out of the water. The biggest downfall to an exhaust snorkle is that if the bike shuts off with the snorkle under water its just like a funnel running straight to the exhaust valve/s and it is a little harder to get all the water out of the pipe if that happens even if you put the bike up on the back rack. Its not enough of a downfall to make me take it off though, to me the benefits of an exhaust snorkle far outweigh the problems. I'm probably gonna get the extension for the snorkle though to keep it above the water better in the deeper holes where I either need to stop to wait for someone else or need to let it idle for some other reason cause Rancher 420s are bad about stalling with the pipe under water at low RPMs. The pond riding doesn't bother me cause I turn up my idle for that and I won't have to stop and let the bike idle for any reason in a pond.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice pics. I am going to have to make the trip one day to ride busco. It's just that simple.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

It'd be a long trip for ya, but its worth it. And if ya want some company while you're there let me know, I love riding at Busco.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

It looks like you needed every bit of that intake snorkel height


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

snipe523 said:


> It looks like you needed every bit of that intake snorkel height


 Haha, yea at one point in the pond it actually touched the bottom of the opening at the top of my snorkle lol. Had a little bit of a pucker factor when it did that lol.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

nice pics man. looks like a blast:bigok:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, and yea, it was a ton of fun out there! Definately no shortage of mud lol.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> It'd be a long trip for ya, but its worth it. And if ya want some company while you're there let me know, I love riding at Busco.


Most deffinately. Maybe next year, I will be able to take a little road trip to check it out. Will have to convince my wife that it just has to be done...LOL...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Where's Busco at? I thought is was in Texas? :thinking:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Goldsboro, NC.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics


----------

